# A friend of mine tried this. I don't recommend it.



## BeverlyTazz (Apr 26, 2021)

Hey, gals. I want to share my friend's experience with body hair removal. She did a body hair removal that uses fire to burn off the body hair. Have you heard of this? It sounds more painful than it is. I don't recommend it, but if your brave enough, do help yourself.


----------



## LifeLithia (Apr 26, 2021)

I won't even try it, might burn my skin


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 26, 2021)

BeverlyTazz said:


> Hey, gals. I want to share my friend's experience with body hair removal. She did a body hair removal that uses fire to burn off the body hair. Have you heard of this? It sounds more painful than it is. I don't recommend it, but if your brave enough, do help yourself.


Please don't assume all Specktra users are women (even though a lot of us are).

Never heard of this.


----------



## BeverlyTazz (Apr 27, 2021)

shellygrrl said:


> Please don't assume all Specktra users are women (even though a lot of us are).
> 
> Never heard of this.


Sorry about that. A friend of mine tried it at her local spa. Was wondering if other women had tried it. I mean guys could go for it too. Which proves your point again. Sorry about that.


----------



## BeverlyTazz (Apr 27, 2021)

LifeLithia said:


> I won't even try it, might burn my skin


Me either. Even if professionals are handling the treatment, It's just too painful to bear.


----------



## bailsquad (Apr 28, 2021)

Oh no, not gonna try it


----------



## makeupbyomar (Apr 29, 2021)

shellygrrl said:


> Please don't assume all Specktra users are women (even though a lot of us are).
> 
> Never heard of this.


I agree. Sounds like a Tik Tok trend or something


----------



## toupeemoor (Apr 30, 2021)

makeupbyomar said:


> I agree. Sounds like a Tik Tok trend or something


agree with you


----------



## BeverlyTazz (May 3, 2021)

makeupbyomar said:


> I agree. Sounds like a Tik Tok trend or something


Hahas. Is it?


----------



## BeverlyTazz (May 3, 2021)

toupeemoor said:


> agree with you


Not you too


----------



## mia.orlando (Sep 27, 2021)

Noo that's scary!! I never tried it and it sounds painful yeah, I'm gonna stick with IPL at home


----------

